# انا كغير مسيحيه احلم ليه حلم زي ده؟؟



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

ازيكوا حبايبي عاملين ايه....
انا سجلت ف  المنتدى ده من فتره.. وكان لسبب.. وهو اني كتبته ف وقت كان بيتنفذ فيه احدى  الاختراعات القرع عسليه اللي بتخططها الحكومه المحترمه الطاهره الحكومه  المصريه.. وهو تحديدا ايام تشاحن المسيحين والجيش.. واللي اكتشفت فيما بعد  (رغم احساسي وقتها) انه خطه حقيره من ضمن الخطط اللي كل يوم تاخد لون شكل  من ساعة ما هذا الهلام اللي اسمه مبارك اتسجن.. لاجل تشويش البصر عنه.. وهو  ده الموضوع للي يحب يقراه..
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192548
كنت  باتكلم فيه عن مقارنه انا شفتها بعيني .. حيث اني مشتركه ف منتدى اعضاءه  فوق العشر الاف بيغلب عليه الطابع السلفي.. وانا داخلاه الحقيقه لاجل شغل..  شفت ساعتها قلة ادب مفيش بعد كده ودول خنازير ودول لازم يتحرقوا ودول ودول  الخ..
 ف المقابل شفت المسيحين اللي هناك كان ردهم ربنا يهدي  الحال وحرام اللي بيحصل ده.. المهم ردود مفهاش قنابل ذريه او عنف زي ماشفت ف  المنتدى اياه..فالبتالي اشدت بالروح العاليه لابناء المسيحيه وعبرت عن حبي الشخصي لهذه الديانه كديانه (بعيدا عن موقف ابنائها الايجابي)(اللي انا كنت باظنه ساعتها).. اكتشفت بعد كده الحقيقه ان انا كنت شايفه الصوره من زاويه  واحده بس.. لاني بسبب حماسي الشديد دفاعا عن اهل هذه الديانه ايام مالكل  كان نازل فيهم شتيمه وسب وتهديد.. دخلت المنتديات المسيحيه دي وكتبت  الموضوع علطول من غير ماتصفح ف اي منتدى.. شفت بعد كده لما تصفحت ودققت في  المواضيع اكتر ماشاء الله يخزي العين عن الشعب المصري والعربي كله كلام  جميل جدا زي (دينكم السافل (ده عن الدين الاسلامي) ياجهله ياحقرا يامتخلفين  يادمويين..ياولاد الكزا) ياريتها جت على كده وبس لا ده في بعض الناس كانت  زعلانه من بعض الاعضاء المسلمين ان ازاي العالم دي تسجل ف المنتديات  المسيحيه ويخشوا يواسوهم ف محنه زي دي (ايه البجاحه دي).. بدل مانتعامل مع  الانسان كانسان وان شئ جميل وبينم عن انسانيه عاليه انك تسيب اي خلافات  هبله مصطنعه على جانب وتيجي تشارك الناس حزنهم وتخفف عنهم وتواسيهم.. لا  انت بما انك ديانه تانيه فانت من ديش العدو كما لو كان لون دمك اخضر مش  احمر!!!!.. 
نفس الروح اللي شفتها ف المنتدى  الاسلامي كانت هي هياها ف المنتديات المسيحيه  لما ركزت اكتر (مفيش  فايده)..ماندمتش اني كتبت الموضوع لكن اتعلمت درس مهم من الكلام ده وهو ان  الواحد لازم يتمهل ويدرس كويس.. قبل مايعتقد اي اعتقاد او يتصرف او يصدر اي  ردة فعل.. لاني ببساطه اكتشفت ان البنات اللي كانوا بيتكلموا ف الموقع  الاسلامي ده بصوت رقيق او المسلمين اللي كانوا بيتكلموا ف المواقع المسيحيه  برضو بلهجه راقيه ماشاء الله المصريين اساسا مش متعودين عليها .. ليس من  اجل الرقي ولكن لانهم نقطه ف بحر ممكن جدا وعفوا عاللفظ يتشردحوا ف اي  لحظه.. وف المقابل كل واحد ف مكانه بيشتم ويسب براحته.. وكل واحد متعلق  بوهم مسميه مبرر لضيق افقه.. المسلمين شايفين انه تم التعدي عليهم.. (لغاية  دلوقتي اموت واعرف ازاي).. والمسيحين قلبوا ف الدفاتر القديمه واحنا ياما  اعتمل فينا .. ممكن جدا يكون المسيحين في هذه البلد الغبيه مظلومين فعلا..  لكن مش معنى كده ابدا الغي عقلي ومادركش الخطط السياسيه الوسخه واقفل قلبي  وارمي المنطق والتفكر والتعقل ف الزباله وانساق كما قطيع الغنم مع افكار  سامه هاتخليني ف نهايه احقق هدف ناس معينه ادمر بيه الارض اللي انا عايش  عليها اكتر مهي متدمره.. نسينا باركوا اعدائكم..واللي يصفعني على خدي  اليمين اديله خدي الشمال والله محبه.. والمسلمين نسيوا اللي ياذي كتابي  كانه اذاني..وادفع السئيه بالتي هي احسن.. والمضحك او المبكي بمعنى اصح  ان  كل واحد كان بيشتم ويسب كان بيتكلم من منطلق دينيي!!!!! :spor22:..  على فكره  اللي حصل ملوش علاقه بالدين سوا المسيحي اوالاسلامي.. الاديان  اللي هي اخلاق اللي ترجمه للروح.. ملهاش علاقه باللي حصل ومازال بيحصل ده..  الموضوع كله (ثقافة مجتمع) ..اللي الناس ف مصر اتخذت منها دين فعلي.. بس  بمسميات الاديان الاخرى.. احنا ف بلد ذو ثقافه راقيه:beee:.. تعامل انساني يفوق الوصف:spor22:.. ديمقراطيه حتى النهايه ومفيش عصبيه او غباء:a82:.. ذوق وحب وتقبل للاخر واراءه حتى لو كانت متنافيه مع ارائي  اكتر من البلاد الاوروبيه :smil13:!!!!!  وهو ده المنطلق اللي الناس ف مصر مسيحين او مسلمين بتتعامل على اساسه..  الموضوع مش موضوع ديانتك ايه؟؟ السؤال الصح انت مجتمعك شكله ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان  ببساطه مسيحي اوروبا يختلفوا عن مسيحي جنوب السودان.. ومسلمي السعوديه  مقارنه بمسلمي امريكا كان ده دين وده دين ملوش دعوه بيه..  
الكلام  ده انا كنت عايزه اقوله من زمان هنا ف المنتدى كتصحيح ورد على ابناء كلا  الديانتين.. من بعد ماكتشفت ان المصريين كلهم غباء واحد مفيش فرق.. بس حتى  استكترت اني اكتب واطلع اللي جوايا مع ناس كل فئه منهم مش شايفه غير تحت  رجليها وقلت خساره حتى افكر ااتناقش مع شعب اتعمى خلاص.. ده غير اني كان  عندي اكتئاب وكنت عايزه الم شنطتي واخد اي شئ ينفع يتسافر بيه وامشي لاني  فعلا (باعشق تراب البلد دي وباحترمها احترام مش طبيعي)..  اتاجل ساعتها  القرار وان شاء الله قريب جدا هايحصل .. (بلا رجعه)..
انا دلوقتي بما اني جايه ف موضوع حساس فعلا بالنسبالي..  كتبت الكلام المؤجل ده بما اني دخلت هنا النهارده..
والموضوع اللي رجعني تاني المنتدى هو ده .. الموضوع ده كتبته ف كزا منتدى وجايباه هنا النهارده .. اقروه وقوليلي انتوا شايفين ايه..


> ازيكوا ياحبايبي ..
> انا لسه صاحيه من النوم دلوقتي حالا الساعه 6 وحاجه وده معاد غريب اني تصحى فيه لوانا ف اجازه..
> 
> حلمت حلم خلاني ابكي لما صحيت وافتكرته..
> ...


عايزه اقول كام حاجه متعلقه بعلاقتي بالمسيحيه وربما كمان تفيد في تفسير الحلم.. 
وهو  اني نفسي من زمان ادخل كنيسه وادعي واكلم ربنا فيها.. وباحب جوها جدا.. مش  عارفه ليه.. وبالرغم اني ليا صحاب كتير الا ان صاحبتي اللي بارتاحلها  نفسيا فعلا مسيحيه.. مش لديانتها لشخصها لانها صادقه مش خبيثه لكن ف  المقابل شفت مسيحين وضعهم مخزي جدا.. البنت دي انا باطلب منها كتير انها  تاخدني معاها الكنيسه واي بنت مسيحيه بصاحبها باطلب منها كده.. قريت  الانجيل كزا مره.. في حاجات مش مقتعه بيها اطلاقا (انا باتكلم هنا بحريه  لذلك عاوزه الجميع ياخد الكلام بصدر رحب ويايفسر تفسير عقلاني للي عايز  يناقشه ياينقنطنا بسكاته عشان انا بصدع بسرعه).. زي الاصحاح اللي بيقول:  ماجمل رجليكي ف النعل يابنت الكريم.. بطنك ككزا ثدياكي كخشبتين..خديكي  ككزا.. الخ.. يعني دايما بتسائل لما اقرا الاصحاح ده: ايه دخل الغزل ف  الدين؟؟ هو الديانات عاوزنا نعرف ونفهم بتعمق الاخلاق والفضائل والمبادئ   ولا نشوف مين غازل مين ازاي؟؟ حتى لو كان كلام يخلوا من نيه خبيث وكلام برئ  ومفيش مشاكل .. ليه يتحط ف كتاب مقدس؟؟ هستفاد ايه انا كانسان يدين بهذه  الديانه؟؟.. لكن اكتر حاجه عجبتني ف جو الديانه بشكل عام مش بس الكتاب ان  مفيش نقطة دم.. مفيش امر بالمعاداه او القتل حتى للي يستاهلوا.. الدم فيه  متصور على انه له صوت وبيصرخ..
حسيته فيه روحانيه عاليه.. 
السطور  دي هي اللي بتدور داخل مكنونات عقلي وقلبي..وانا جايه المنتدى النهارده  عشان اعرف ايه تفسير حلم زي ده من وجهة نظر المسيحين.. 
يالله حبايبي نتلاقى على خير..​


----------



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

*حبايبي المشرفين .. انا اسفه جدا اني حطيت الموضوع مرتين مره ف القسم ده ومره ف قسم الشهادات.. الحقيقه انل حطيته بالغلط ف قسم الشهادات حيث اني جربت احطه ف المنتدى العام فكان لايصلح لاني لسه جديده.. فتوقعت ان جميع الاقسام كده.. لكن حطيته بشكل تجريبي ف الشهادات.. ففتح معايا.. لذلك مارضتش اغير القسم وقررت اني اعتمده فيه.. بس لما دورت ف الاقسام بتاني لقيته ينفع ف اسئله واجوبه.. لان مفيش قسم لتفسير الرؤى وده اقرب قسم ليه حيث انه يحوي استفسار.. وكمان لاني كنت عاوزه اعدل فيه حاجات.. وف مكانه القديم اللي هو هنا ماينفعش اعدله لان مفيش تعديل..*
*اتمنى حذفه من القسم الغير مناسب.. ووضعه ف الاخر المناسب.. *
*ومرسي جدا لكل حبايبي المشرفين هنا..*
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (6 مارس 2012)

أختى الغاليه حره

اسمحيلى أرد على بعض النقاط التى أثارت اهتمامى ف مشاركتك

أولا الدين لا يؤخذ من البشر

مش عشان فيه مسيحى بيشتم تبقي المسيحيه مش عارف ايه

وزى محضرتك تفضلتى وقولتى الكتاب المقدس ينهى عن العنف

واحنا مش زى اخواننا التانيين اللى بيحللوا شتيمة ابناء الاديان الاخرى

فكتابنا لا يسب أحد

مش معنى ان حد غلط مهما كان ان شالله قس يبقي هى دى المسيحيه


بالنسبه للحلم ده فالرب يزرع جوه كل اللى ميعرفهوش تساؤلات

عسي ان يعرفوا الحق

اغتنمى الفرصه دى فانك تعرفى المسيحيه عسي انه تقبلى المسيح

وتضمنى ابديتك

بالنسبه لشبهة نشيد الانشاد 

فأنا انصح حضرتك انه تتصفحى قسم الشبهات وهتلاقى لكل سؤال اجابه

المسيحيه دين بعيد كل البعد عن الشهوات 

ليس بدين انكحوا ما طاب لكم  ولا مثنى وثلاث ورباع 

هتجدى فى المنتدى هنا مواضيع كتير تساعدك

اقرأى وشاركى بأسألتك وستجدى الكل فى خدمتك

سلام ونعمه

​


----------



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

> مش عشان فيه مسيحى بيشتم تبقي المسيحيه مش عارف ايه
> 
> مش معنى ان حد غلط مهما كان ان شالله قس يبقي هى دى المسيحيه​


​
*بصي ياقمرتي انتي كده ماضافتيش اي جديد على كلامي..
بل بتاكدي وجهة نظري.. اللي اكيد ماخدتيش بالك منها والا مكنتيش كتبتي الكلام ده..*​
بصي كده انا قايله ايه ف كلامي:
-على فكره  اللي حصل ملوش علاقه بالدين سوا المسيحي اوالاسلامي..
-الموضوع مش موضوع ديانتك ايه؟؟ السؤال الصح انت مجتمعك شكله ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجمله دي اكتر واحده تزيل سوء فهمك حيث اني باتكلم فيها عن ان الغباء والتعصب مابيرجعش لدين وانما لتربية المجتمع المنغلقه اللي بترجع الشوعب لورا(باتهامهم للاديان الاخرى واعتقاد ان دينهم بس هو اللي صح والاديان التانيه بنت تيت)..

بصي دي بقى:



> نفس الروح اللي شفتها ف المنتدى  الاسلامي كانت هي هياها ف المنتديات المسيحيه..


شفتي دي مابتكلمش فيها عن المسيحيين فقط وانما عن المسلمين والمسيحيين..
انا قضيتي ضد تفكير المصريين .. مش مع اولاد الديانات او تابعيها..

يعني انتي بتتكلمي ف نفس النقطه اللي انا باتكلم فيها وانتي مش واخده بالك..(ان الانسان بيحاسب كانسان (مش بدينه) ولا باي شئ تاني -ده اساسا مبدا من ضمن مبادئي ف الحياه- اعتقد كده المسافات قربتلك ياحبيبه..

ومرسي لافادتك  ونورتي في موضوعي حبيبتي..​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (6 مارس 2012)

*وايه العيب فى تأكيدى على كلامك؟*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (6 مارس 2012)

*يا اخت حره** المسيح قال الشتامون لا يدخلون ملكوت السماوات**يعنى لو حد مسيحى شتم فهذه خطيئه تمنعه من دخول السماء*
*اما اسلامك فحدث ولا حرج مره يصفنا باحفاد القرده والخنازير ومره الحمار والفاسقون والكلب  ولوعايزه اجيبلك مواضعها فى قرانك اجيبهالك بس بما انك مؤمنه اكيد قراتى قرانك وشوفتى وصفه لنا يعنى باختصار المسلم مش جايبه من بره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 مارس 2012)

*لن أقول الآن سوى أني كلي ثقة بإيمانك ، فقد لمستِ حلاوة الرب وحلاوة سكناه في القلب في منامك ، فكيف سترفضين هذا الشعور حقيقةً ؟؟؟*

*سأعقب مطولاً بعد عودتي ، لأني مضطر للذهاب الآن*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (6 مارس 2012)

ربي يفتح قلبك آميين


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2012)

*استاذه حرة ..... اسلوب تفكيرك راقى ولذا ايمانك بالإله الحقيقي لن يكون صعبا ... فأنت رأيت رؤية ... وليس حلما ...
تقولين أنك قرأت الإنجيل ... ولك تحفظات أو تساؤلات .... شيئ جيد وطبيعى أن يكون لك تساؤلات ...
دعينا نبدأ من إنجيل متى .... إصحاح إصحاح .... وضعى تساؤلاتك لنوضح لك ما استعصى عليك فهمه أو ادراكه ...
لكن لابد أن تفعلى شيئ أخر لا يقل أهمية عن قرأة الإنجيل ... ألا وهو الصلاة ... والصلاة فى المسيحية هى حوار مع الإله ... تكلمى معه ... أحكى معه ببساطه ... كحديث أبنة مع أبيها .... وستجدى معونة ترشدك نحو الحق
أما نشيد الأنشاد ... فلا مانع لدينا من الحديث معك بشأنه ... لكن ليكن ذلك فى مرحلة تالية .. فأنت الآن تعتبرين طفلة رضيعة فى الأمور الإيمانية ... لن تستطيع نفسك هضم الطعام الروحى الدسم ... بل الطعام الروحى الذى يناسب عمرك الإيمانى
منتظر تجاوبك ... وتساؤلاتك فى إنجيل متى ... *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2012)

ابنتى  الحرة انت شهدت بالحق المسيحية  لا تعرف القتل او الارهاب او الشتائم وانا ارى ان فيك خير كبير والرب يحبك وهو اختارك وقريبا جدا سوف تعلنين ايمانك بيسوع المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

*من كل مشاركت اللى باللون الأحمر جابت لى عمى حيثى وقفت هنا :*
*



ف مره تانيه وانا باطير .. قلتله لوانت حق .. ابتسملي .. وابتسملي بالفعل ابتسامه خلتني اطير فرح الدنيا مش سايعاني من الفرح.. فسمعت صوت (خافت شويه) جوايا بيقللي ماتامني بيه .. طب ماتغيري وتعرفيه..


أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعنى مثلا أجيب لك أبن سيرين يفسره لك ؟؟؟*
*شايفك متفتحة ودماغك حلوة ...مش محتاجة يعنى ...*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (6 مارس 2012)

ممكن أحد يشرح لي كلامها والموضوع ؟؟

بصراحة مافهمت شيء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> ممكن أحد يشرح لي كلامها والموضوع ؟؟
> 
> بصراحة مافهمت شيء


*من عنيا الأتنين ...*
*الأخت كانت دخلت هنا من فترة ووضعت موضوع*
*هى مش عاجبها اللى بيحصل فى أحد المنتديات الأسلامية واخدت عليهم أسلوبهم العنيف والأندفاعى ...*
*دخلت تانى هنا لقيت ( على حسب تعبيرها ) نفس الأسلوب اللى كان هناك ...فقررت أن الأتنين منهجهم وأسلوبهم متشابهة ولا فرق بين مسيحى وأسلامى ( الا بالتقوى ) (!!)*
*ثم رأت رؤيا ...*
*خلاها ترجع لنا تانى ...بس كدة ...ده المختصر المفيد ..*


----------



## TELLER (6 مارس 2012)

نصيحة اخت حره
انتقاد المسلم للاسلام  يختلف تماما عن انتقاد المسيحى للاسلام  !!!
خدى بالك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *انتقاد المسلم للاسلام يختلف تماما* عن انتقاد المسيحى للاسلام !!!


*تمام تيللر حبيبى ...*
*أنتقاد المسلم للأسلام هو طريقه للخروج منه ..*
*وأنتقاد المسيحى للأسلام هو طريقه للثبات على مسيحيته ..*



> خدى بالك


هى كدة خدت ...


----------



## TELLER (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام تيللر حبيبى ...*
> *أنتقاد المسلم للأسلام هو طريقه للخروج منه ..*
> *وأنتقاد المسيحى للأسلام هو طريقه للثبات على مسيحيته ..*
> 
> هى كدة خدت ...


عبود باشا

فى الحالتين كلوا بيبان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

TELLER قال:


> عبود باشا
> 
> فى الحالتين كلوا بيبان


* إنت عامل أية الأول ؟*
*بخير ؟؟ ...الحمد لله ...*
*بس بلاش عبود باشا لأنك بتحسسنى أنى "موقف أتوبيس" ...*
*كفاية عبود ...ههههههه*
*نشوف الأخت هتقولنا أية ...*


----------



## TELLER (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إنت عامل أية الأول ؟*
> *بخير ؟؟ ...الحمد لله ...*
> *بس بلاش عبود باشا لأنك بتحسسنى أنى "موقف أتوبيس" ...*
> *كفاية عبود ...ههههههه*
> *نشوف الأخت هتقولنا أية ...*


 
هههههههههه --- عبود  هو  عبود


----------



## اناالقبطى (6 مارس 2012)

استاذة حرة
انتى انسانة نقية جدا وتبحثين عن الحق من قلبك
وتأكدى انكى سوف تصلى اليه
لان الله ينظر الى نقاوة بنى ادم
وليس لفصاحة لسانه
او قدرته على الجدال
او حجته القوية
انتى على اول الطريق وكل ماتريدى معرفته سوف تعرفيه
ولكن اطلبى من قلبك
فاما تثبتى على اسلامك
او تقبلين المسيح الذى رأيتيه وجميع من فى المنتدى يحسدوكى على رؤية مخلصنا الصالح
ارأيتى تواضعه
لو طلبتى منه ان يقتل ويهان ويصلب من اجلك انتى فقط(استاذة حرة)
فماذا سيكون رده


----------



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *يا اخت حره** المسيح قال الشتامون لا يدخلون ملكوت السماوات**يعنى لو حد مسيحى شتم فهذه خطيئه تمنعه من دخول السماء*
> *اما اسلامك فحدث ولا حرج مره يصفنا باحفاد القرده والخنازير ومره الحمار والفاسقون والكلب  ولوعايزه اجيبلك مواضعها فى قرانك اجيبهالك بس بما انك مؤمنه اكيد قراتى قرانك وشوفتى وصفه لنا يعنى باختصار المسلم مش جايبه من بره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



استاذي الجميل عبد المسيح اولا اهلا وسهلا بك ف موضوعي..

ثانيا قبل مااعقب عايزه الفت نظرك ونظر كلللللللل الموجودين اني مش هارد على حد هنا غيرك.. كلللللللل التعليقات انا متقبلاها وجميله وناس جايه تتناقش بتعقل وفي ماشاء الله بتقول كلام جميل وسمح... يعني ف المجمل تعليقات ماشيه ومعنديش معاها مشاكل بالرغم من ان في حاجات عايزه اصحح وجهة نظري فيها للبعض لكن انا احيانا باترفع عن الاشياء الصغيره عشان انا من النوع الرغاي ولو رغيت مش هاخلص ومفيش داعي للدخول ف سجال على حاجات ملهاش لازمه .. 

لكن كلامك هارد عليه لسبب واحد وهو انه دليل على الكلام اللي انا قلته فوق قبل الحلم.. وهو ان مفيش فايده على راي سعد زغلول.. وان فعلا التعصب بقى متغلغل ف دم المصريين واصبح جزء لا يجزء منهم سوا مسيحين او مسلمين..

حضرتك بتكلمني عن ان الاسلام ده دين ابن كلب .. اولا انا معنديش اي حساسه اطلاقا تجاه الدين ولا هازعل زي انسان طبيعي هاتكلمه عن دينه بتعدي واسمحلي ومتزعلش مني بتجاوز غير مهذب وغير مقبول.. لاني لا ادين بالاسلام *وحده* من الاخر كده عشان ابقى صريحه.. وفي حاجات كتير جدا انا مش قادره استوعبها حتى الان ف القران من ضمنها مثلا ماملكت ايمانكم.. واللي يعد اغتصاب او زنا ف الزمن ده.. امال ساعتها مكنش زنا ليه..  ده مثل من ضمن امثله كتير..

انما انا باخد من كل دين اللي روحي بتتوافق معاه لاني علاقتي كللللللللها كلي بروحي بنفسي مع حبيبي خالقي مش مع الدين.. فالبتالي باتبنى من الاديان اللي باحس انه متعلق بحبيبي..(مش بكلام اتباع هذه الديانه).. وباسيب منها اللي لا يتوافق مع عقلي اللي حبيبي خلقهولي.. 
مثل كمان على اني اعتنق افكار اللي ان من وجهة نظري لفتت انتباهي وتبنهتا ف الديانات الاخرى.. ان انا نباتيه وبالمناسبه انا مش نباتيه عشان الصحه ولا عشان مبستلطفش اللحمه.. ولكن ايمانا راسخا مني باني مش من حقي اخد روح اي مخلوق ف الارض حتى لو كان حيوان لا يعقل.. لا وكمان اكله ده مينفعش اطلاقا.. ولا ااذيه ولا اضربه ولا احرمه من امه ومن باب اولى لا اقتله.. الحيوان ده بيحس وبيتوجع وبيتالم وبيفرح زيهم زي البشر وفي حيوانات بتعبر عن مشاعرها دي بالدموع مثلهم مثل البشر.. زي الفيله..
المبدا ده اساسا مبدا هندوسي.. انا تبنيته لا ارادي من نفسي قبل مااعرف ان الكلام ده  ف الهندوسيه..

نيجي بقى للنقطه اللي انا عايزه اعلق عليها..

انت بتقول ان المسيحي مش شتام ولو شتم مش هيخش الملكوت.. امال ايه اسلامك حدث ولا حرج..؟؟؟؟؟
والمسلم مش جايب من بره..

وايه اسلامك وقرانك ده يااستاذ؟؟ طب عالاقل خاف على مشاعري.. يعني اتناقش براحة راحتك وبمنتهى الحريه وهو ده الصح.. بس هاتهالي على طبق شيك يعني بدل مانت لاففهالي ف ورقه..
عارف لما يكون واحد مش مسيحي وداخل منتدى مسيحي ..ده بالذات  لازم الناس تركز ان ده بالذات ميتاذيش لا باللفظ ولا ف سياق الكلام او حتى من تحت لتحت.. عشان تبقى طبقت فعلا كلام المسيحيه..
بدل ماالشعب ده بكلللللللللل طوايفه عايش بالكلام بس..
اي صاحب دين اخر ف المنتدى ده عامل زي الامريكي اللي نازل يزور مصر.. انت مش طايق امريكا ولا طايق ريحتها..  لكن هل ينفع تروح للسايح ده وتقلله امريكا بتاعتك دي بلد زباله.؟؟؟؟

وف الاخر حضرتك بتتكلم عن المسيحي مش شتام..؟؟
المسيحيه فعلا زي ديانات تانيه نهت عن السب بشكل قاطع.. لكن المسيحين شتموا .. وتحب حضرتك بقى اجيبلك انا الشتايم اللطيفه اللي اتقالت ف المواضيع اللي كانت ف الوقت ده..

وف المقابل المسلمين  كانوا انيل واوقح واضل سبيلا .. مع ان برضو في حديث بيقولهم (ليس المسلم بالطعان ولا اللعان ولا الفاحش ولا البزئ)..
ايه رايك بقى ف الكلام ده؟؟؟؟

فانا لما اجي هنا وحضرتك تقللي اسلامك وقرانك.. حقيقي اثبتلي قد ايه.. .. ان ف المجتمع ده كله بيجتهد مش يفهم الحلو اللي ف دينه ويطبقه لا ازاي يطلع القطط الفاطسه ف الدين الاخر... وكله عند العرب صابون..

ف نهاية المطاف انا قلت الكلام ده رغم اني عارفه انك ماتقصدش الاهانه.. ومتاكده من ده..

وكان ممكن جدا مديش الموضوع حجم كبير.. لكن انا اصريت لسببين.. 
اولا لاني مبحبش اشيل حاجه ف نفسي ومؤمنه جدا بالنظريه النفسيه اللي بتقول ان الانسان لازم يطلع اللي جواه اول باول عشان ميتكونش جواه طاقه سلبيه..

والسبب التاني عشان اكد تاني ان (مفيش فايده)..

ادخل الموضوع ده http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192548
هتلاقيني باتكلم وفرحانه جداااا ان المسيحين ماردوش الشتايم ومشتموش..ايام الاحداث اياها.. 
بس انا ساعتها انا كتبت الكلام  لاني مكنتش لسه قريت كلام زي (اسلامك وقرانك ودينكوا السافل اللي شفتها كتير ف منتديات مسيحيه).. وماشابهه..

بادعيلك من قلبي انك تطبق الكلام الجميل اللي قولتهولي فوق ده.. لان المسيحيه ف الزوق والمعامله  بالذات ماتتوصاش..

ختاما ماتزعلش من كلامي ونورت ف موضوعي..
​


----------



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من عنيا الأتنين ...*
> *الأخت كانت دخلت هنا من فترة ووضعت موضوع*
> *هى مش عاجبها اللى بيحصل فى أحد المنتديات الأسلامية واخدت عليهم أسلوبهم العنيف والأندفاعى ...*
> *دخلت تانى هنا لقيت ( على حسب تعبيرها ) نفس الأسلوب اللى كان هناك ...فقررت أن الأتنين منهجهم وأسلوبهم متشابهة ولا فرق بين مسيحى وأسلامى ( الا بالتقوى ) (!!)*
> ...



انا هحالف القاعده وهارد عليك برضو..

حضرتك فاهم غلط .. ولا مش هي دي الحقيقه ولا هو ده اللي رجعني وحضرتك مفسرله غلط..

لاني مازلت شايفه ان التعصب والتحفز للاخر موجودين في كلا ابناء الطائفتين في هذه البلد..
ومفيش فرق فعلا في طريقه تفكيرهم.. (بس مش الا بالتقوى).. ونصيحة مني قدم ف موجه ستاند اب عشان دمك خفيف موت..:59::smil15:

واللي خلاني ارجع.. هذا الحلم اللي حلمته.. حطيته ف المنتديات الاسلاميه فقالولي دي فتنه من الشيطان.. جبته هنا ف المنتديات المسيحيه عشان اعرف وجهة نظر المسيحين فيه ايه..

بس انت منور موضوعي وزي ماقلتلك ماتسيبش نفسك كتير عشان الموهبه ماتبردش قدم ف اقرب وقت..  منور​


----------



## حره (6 مارس 2012)

*لا ثانيه واحده ثانيه واحده .. انت  مفسر صح.. انا قريت الكلام سريعا ..*
*انا كنت جايه اشيد بالرقي .. واكتشفت ان كله معندوش رقي..*

*وجيت هنا تاني عشان الحلم.. وف الطريق  كتبت الكلام ده بما اني كنت عاوزه اقوله من زمان..*

*اعزرني لسرعة حكمي هنا.. بس مازلت مصممه انك لازم تقدم ف اقرب وقت..*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مارس 2012)

> لكن لابد أن تفعلى شيئ أخر لا يقل أهمية عن قرأة الإنجيل ... ألا وهو الصلاة ... والصلاة فى المسيحية هى حوار مع الإله ... تكلمى معه ... أحكى معه ببساطه ... كحديث أبنة مع أبيها .... وستجدى معونة ترشدك نحو الحق


امين
ووارد يكون حلمك دعوه لرجوعك هنا وتلاقى ردود على كل اسألتك
نصحتى كأخ خدى الموضوع بجدية ولا تستهينى عشان حتى لو مقتنعتيش يبقى عملتى اللى عليكى
ربنا يكون معاكى ويرشدك لطريقة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

*هههههههه*
*طيب سيبيك بقى من خفة دمى ومن موجة ستار والا موجة أكاديمى لأن ليا عتاب عليكى ...*




حره قال:


> *لا ثانيه واحده ثانيه واحده .. انت مفسر صح.. انا قريت الكلام سريعا ..*​


 *لأ مع عبود مش تقرى بسرعة ..لأنك مش هتقدرى تغمضى عنيكى ...*
*



انا كنت جايه اشيد بالرقي .. واكتشفت ان كله معندوش رقي..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*كله دى غلط من حضرتك بجد ...*
*هى نظرة تشاؤمية مش أكتر ....*​


> *وجيت هنا تاني عشان الحلم.. وف الطريق كتبت الكلام ده بما اني كنت عاوزه اقوله من زمان..*


*خلينا نركز فى الحلم وسيبك من (كله) ومن خفة دم عبود ...*
*



اعزرني لسرعة حكمي هنا.. بس مازلت مصممه انك لازم تقدم ف اقرب وقت..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*ربنا يسهل ....*
*بصى يا (حرة) دايما عندى رأى وأنا متمسك بيه جداً*
*مش مهم اللى فى أى منتدى بيقولوا اية ...*
*مش مهم الناس ..مش مهم الشتامين ...*
*اللى مهم بجد هو (حرة) ....الرؤيا اللى شوفتيها لو هى صحيحة ( وأحسبها كذلك ) فهى فى منتهى الروعة ...*
*أنا سبقتك برؤيات كتيرة مثلها ....تقدرى تروحى لقسم الشهادات وتقريها ...*
*ومش هديك لا رابط الشهادة ولا رابط موبايلى ....*​


----------



## god is lord (6 مارس 2012)

الاول  حلمت اني باطير ف الليل .. ايوه  الدنيا كانت ليل وكان ف ف السما نجوم  صغيره كتير وباطير من غير اجنحه  ومستمتعه جدا بالطيران ده وعماله اطير  واطير بس ليا وقت معين وبنزل بسرعه  بشكل تلقائي وانا مستمتعه فوق مش عالارض  وارجع اطير تاني .. 
لما طرت تاني شفت صورة المسيح..  واضحه وضوح الشمس  وحواليها حاجات زي نجوم بتخليها تبرق ضي .. حسيت براحه  شديده جدا .. ولما  نزلت تاني كنت حاسه بالصوره فوق .. (بس كنت حاسه ان هو  ده ربنا) رغم ان انا  مؤمنه بحبيبي مش بحد تاني .. مش بامن بالمسيح كاله..  وحسيت انه ربنا مش  محتاج تدوري عليه ف العمق (كنت بقول لنفسي كده ف  الحلم).. بصي ف السما مجرد  متلمحيها هتشوفيه..
ف مره تانيه وانا باطير .. قلتله  لوانت حق ..  ابتسملي .. وابتسملي بالفعل  ابتسامه خلتني اطير فرح الدنيا  مش سايعاني من  الفرح.. فسمعت صوت (خافت شويه) جوايا بيقللي ماتامني بيه ..  طب ماتغيري  وتعرفيه..

اهلا اختى حره الحلم ده دعوة من ربنا ملك الكون اكيد انتى شفتى جمال يسوع اللى وصفتيه فاكيد الشيطان عمره مايظهر فى صوره يسوع او رب لان الشيطان عاوز العالم فى الضلال والشرير وبعدين هو اكدلك انه ربنا وانت كنت بطيرى بتدورى على الحق ويسوع هو الحق وسط الضلمه وسط العالم الشرير اللى عايشين فيه 
الضلمه اللى كنتى فيها هى الحياه بعيد عن يسوع والراحه اللى حستيها لما شفت يسوع اكيد هتلاقى راحه فى حضن يسوع لما تعرفيه ويصبح رب على حياتك وربنا فعلا مش محتاجه تدورى عليه كتير هو بس تصليلوه وتتكلمى معاه  الصلاة هي ببساطة التحدث مع الله فهو يعرفك وما يهمه هو رغبة قلبك وصدق ارادتك
يمكنك أن تصلي صلاة كهذه:


"ربي  وإلهي .. أعترف أمامك بأنني خاطئ وغير قادر أن أخلص نفسي وأطهرها – لذلك  أنا أفتح لك باب قلبي. أدخل إليه، اغفر خطاياي وتربع على عرش حياتي، فأنا  أقبل هبة الغفران والخلاص المجانية، وأقبل المسيح كمخلص شخصي وسيّدٍ على حياتي. آمين"
وربنا معاكى وينور حياتك
​


----------



## Abd elmassih (7 مارس 2012)

حره قال:


> استاذي الجميل عبد المسيح اولا اهلا وسهلا بك ف موضوعي..
> 
> ثانيا قبل مااعقب عايزه الفت نظرك ونظر كلللللللل الموجودين اني مش هارد على حد هنا غيرك.. كلللللللل التعليقات انا متقبلاها وجميله وناس جايه تتناقش بتعقل وفي ماشاء الله بتقول كلام جميل وسمح... يعني ف المجمل تعليقات ماشيه ومعنديش معاها مشاكل بالرغم من ان في حاجات عايزه اصحح وجهة نظري فيها للبعض لكن انا احيانا باترفع عن الاشياء الصغيره عشان انا من النوع الرغاي ولو رغيت مش هاخلص ومفيش داعي للدخول ف سجال على حاجات ملهاش لازمه ..
> 
> ...


*معلش يا اخت حره اصل عيبى ان انا صريح حبتين واذا كنت حضرتك شايفه ان فى كلامى اهانه وهذا طبعا شىء وهمى لانى قولت لحضرتك شوفى الاسلام والقران بيقول علينا اه ووصفه لينا ازاى لكن انا لا غلطت ولا جرحت ولا اهنت احد وبالرغم من كده بقولك انا اسف اذا كنتى اتجرحتى من كلامى واتمنى ميكونش فى اى ضغائن لاننا كلنا هدفنا الوصول لاعلى درجه من رقى الحوار دون تجريح.....بس
 *


----------



## حره (7 مارس 2012)

*ولا يهمك.. ويامرحب بيكوا جميعا..*
* ومتشكره ليكوا قوي حبايبي ولاجتهادكوا الجميل ف تفسير حلمي..*​


----------



## sam176 (7 مارس 2012)

*" لا يتوافق مع عقلي اللي حبيبي خلقهولي "
*
ممكن اسالك انت ليه بتصفى ربنا انه حبيبك اقصد انى ده لغه غريبه شويه
تعرفى انى انا مسيحى وجدودى مسيحيين يجى من الفين سنه
لكنى نفسى اكلم ربنا بكلمة حبيبى زيك ساعات بقوله له بس بكون مكسوف انى مش بتصرف دايما كمحبوب منه
لى نقطتين
الاولى سؤال ليك عن نشيد الانشاد و الرد هيكون من كلامك لما بتوصفى خالقك انه حبيبك يبقى انت محبوبه كنفس و كانسان و العلاقة الى بينكو علاقة حب الهى من الله ليكى والعكس و يمكن نوصف الحب ده ونقربه باستخدام مفردات لغويه ننفع نفهمها و بنستخدمها بين الاحباء
النقطة التانيه هو اذا  كنت فعلا تقصدى ان الله خالقك حبيبك فثقى بحبيبك هذا اذا كنت فعلا مصدقه ان حبيبك و هو هيقودك 
اقولك سر كمان الله هو الهدف بس كمان هو الوسيله للوصول للهدف ده
متبصويش للناس و للمسيحيين و كلامهم لانهم اناس بشر تحت التجربة 
بيغلطوا لكن بصى لاله المسيحيين
الهدف مش احنا نعيش فى الارض فى مجتمع مسيحى مثالى بين قديسين هنا لا     لان هنا الرحله لازم تكون صعبه و صحرا الهدف هو الابدية الحياة الحقيقة


----------



## حره (7 مارس 2012)

sam176 قال:


> *" لا يتوافق مع عقلي اللي حبيبي خلقهولي "
> *
> ممكن اسالك انت ليه بتصفى ربنا انه حبيبك
> مقدرش اجاوب عالسؤال ده..​
> ...


 شكرا لافاداتك ومنور
​


----------



## miraam (7 مارس 2012)

*ايه الجمال دا يا بختك يا حره بهذه الرؤيا او الحلم و ربنا يرشدك و يوجه قلبك بس المهم انك مش تحكمى على الدين من اشخاص لانك بكدا مش حترتاحى لاى دين لانه لا يوجد شخص بلا خطية ....خصوصا الدين المسيحى لا تحكمى عليه ابدا من ردود افعال المسيحين هذه الايام بالذات لان المسيحين سواء فى مصر او فى معظم البلاد العربيه بيتعرضوا لاهانات و ظلمات كتير جدا ممكن تلاقى ناس كتير خرجت عن شعورها و تلفظت بالفاظ بذيئة و انا شخصيا السنه دى بس قلت الفاظ عمرى ماكنت اتصور انى اقولها لكن فيه فرق بين ان حد يشتم او يسب او حتى يسبب اذى لغيره و هو يعلم انه يرتكب خطيه و يروح يعترف بيها و يطلب ان ربنا يسامحه لانه عارف انه اغضب ربنا و يطلب من ربنا انه يبدل الغضب الى عنده بحب للغير و بين من يؤذى الغير و يسب و يلعن باسم الدين و يتفنن فى ذلك لانه يعتقد انه بكدا بيرضى الهه فيه فرق كبير بين الاتنين *

*انا رأيى ان الرؤيا دى رسالة لكى جربى تقرأى فى الانجيل و شوفى حترتاحى و لا لا و اجلى سفر نشيد الانشاد دلوقتى ان ارتحتى للانجيل و فهمتيه حتفهمى نشيد الانشاد صح و ربنا معاكى و ياريت ماكنش ضايقتك بكلامى*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 مارس 2012)

هلا بيكى ابنتى الحبيبه ((حره)))وان كان لى تعليق على اسمك الجميل لانى بصراحه لمست من خلال كلمك انك ليست حره وانما مقيده بفكر عتيق وصعب جدا ان تحررى منه بنفسك اعتماد على قوه شخصيتكى و ذكائك الفطرى الواضح فنحن يا بنتى عقلنا محدود جدا امام قدره ربنا الغير محدوده .......................ويستحيل علينا نحن البشر ان تعرف مشئيه ربنا مستفبلا ولكل انسان وضع له الرب خطه لحياته من غير ذياده او نقصان واعطى له عقل ليميز بين الخير والشرمع الحريه فى الاختيار حتى يكون هناك ثواب وعقاب هذا اولا

ثانيا شوفى ياابنتى اخلاقيات الناس ليس لها علاقه بالدين وكما قلتى انتى الانسان بيحاسب كاانسان لا بدينه ومن المستحيل ان نضع تصرقات اى انسان حجه له على الدين الذى يعتنقه وايضا لا نضع شعب باكمله كذلك قلا تربطى اخلاقيات الشعوب بما تعتنق من الديانه ...

ثالثا نحن كمسيحين نومن ان الرب يضع لنا علامات يكلمنا من خلالها قلا مجال هنا للصدفه ولامجال ايضا لابليس
لانه لاتجتمع الظلمه مع النور ابدا كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ومن قال لكى ان هذا المنام من ابليس نسى الحديث الذى يقول ان الشيطان لايتمثل قى صوره الانبياء فما رايته فى الحلم هو كلام الله لكى ومما يوكد ذلك هذه العباره اللى انتى بنفسك قلتبها((( (ماتغيري وتؤمني بيه).
فهل جربتى ان تغيرى وتومنى بيه قعلا ابنتى ...؟؟؟؟
صدقينى يا ابنتى لو حدث هذا التغير سوف تتغير معه كل الاشياء التى حولك وستجدى عفلك الذى بدخلك يخضع لكل الامور اللى انتى بش قدره تفسيرها الان
مطلوب منكى بس ان تتخلصى من الخوف الى بداخلك الان وتحررى من اى قيود ايها الحره .........
الرب يلمس قلبك ابنتى الحبيبه وينور طريقك
امين


----------

